# dal dischetto



## itka

Cari amici, come ben pensate non m'intendo mica tanto nel calcio e nel suo vocabolario ! Mi potete tradurre queste parole : tiro dal dischetto, errori dal dischetto, ecc. ? Non so affatto che cos'è quel dischetto ! Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

itka said:


> come ben sapete non m'intendo tanto di calcio e del suo vocabolario !


Cia, Itka! 
"Tiro dal dischetto" è un altro modo per dire "calcio di rigore". Dal Gabrielli:
4 SPORT Nel calcio, segno circolare sul terreno di gioco, in cui si pone la palla per battere il calcio di rigore, posto a 11 m in linea retta dal centro della porta.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

itka said:


> Cari amici, come ben pensate non m'intendo mica tanto nel calcio e nel suo vocabolario ! Mi potete tradurre queste parole : tiro dal dischetto, errori dal dischetto, ecc. ? Non so affatto che cos'è quel dischetto ! Grazie.



Ciao, Itka,
In Francese :
 Dischetto = point de réparation (grazie a Necsus che ha spiegato che cosa è un dischetto !)


----------



## itka

Grazie, Necsus  ! Non l'avevo mai sentita questa parola. E grazie per le correzioni. Sto perdendo il mio italiano... Et merci à toi, Copaind'abord, parfois je manque de vocabulaire en français aussi !


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Eh bien, grâce à vous deux j'ai appris ce qu'est un point de réparation


----------

